# Trumps new campaign song..



## fbb1964 (9/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance (10/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


>



WTF!?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (8/11/20)

This is propably the closest we will get to a concession speech

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

